# max axles on regular outlander



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

will max axles fit on a regular outlander. need information asap


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, 100% will!!!

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------

